# Western Institute of Technology - Melbourne



## wit4u (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey!

WIT 'western Institute of Technology in Melbourne, is your stepping stone to getting your PR to Australia. We are a registered education college and offer SOL list course (Painting & Decoration).

Seats are filling up..heaps & bounds so, don't miss the bus. For all international students, this is a once in a life time opportunity.

Email me direct : [email protected] and I would do my best to help you.

Cheers..have a good one !!


----------

